# calling on kayakers for advice



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

So I've been considering purchasing a kayak for fishing and my main concern is stability and to be able to stand. The couple models I was looking at were the jackson big tuna which gives me the chance to haul along a buddy since it is a tandem, or the malibu stealth. The hobie anglers are just to expensive by the time I buy everything else I need for it. Anybody have any advice for what they think is the best stable kayak for standing and fishing? Being able to store gear in the hull is a must.


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

I own a Native Ultimate 12 and love it. Hybrid open style kayak with loads of room , plus I can stand up and fish...for $1100 its a great kayak.


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Get with "Bubbagon" on here...he is affiliated with Jackson Kayaks and will be outfitted with their kayaks to take people fishing. He will be able to give you all information you need and might be able to set you up with a "test float". John.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks tator, I'll do that.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

got me hooked,
What you may be interested in getting is a SOT (sit on top) kayak. It's hard to beat anything that Jackson puts out. Also, Wilderness Systems and Native Watercraft are some very good ones too.

The only sit inside kayak that I'm aware of, is the Future Beach Trophy 126 or 144. These models have a dihedral hull (cupped design) that allows you to stand and fish.

As for the tandem kayak...I DO NOT recommend it. 2 guys that close swinging hooks is always a bad idea.  A 14' canoe is too close, so a kayak would be waaay too close. Plus, it's always nice to be able to go where ever YOU want to go to fish. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'd get a sot, or a solo canoe,I can stand in both rather easy, plus standing helps my aching back. Many choices as others have said, try to arrange test paddle, they all look awesome on the floor

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Take a look at the Native Slayer, it has had great response at the shows,
The deck is wide open , stand up bars will be available very soon for both the Slayer and Cudas.

With the Big Tuna you can arrange the seats facing each other to allow trouble free casting, fish off both sides of the kayak

Right now the most stable (best primary)standing kayak out there is the Hobie Pro Angler, second is the Frontier from NuCanoe, than I like the Cudas, for a sit down only, the Malibu X Factor or Stealth can't be beat, they are rock solid.
I haven't had time to try out the Slayer yet as were iced in, but the guys in Texas I've spoken to love it.

As always try before you buy.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I fish from a Stealth 12 and stand up stability was one of the main reason I went with the Stealth. Width generally means stability and the stealth is one of the widest at 33inches. Then add the amazing access to the hull the gator hatch allows, plus a plumbed live well which when full will actually help the stability when standing because the weight being in the center close to the water line. We like to do multi day epic fish/camp trips and my Stealth lets me load ALL my gear. She has a high weight limit at 450lbs. I did a LOT of research before going with the Stealth but she suited me best for the type trips and fishing I like to do. DO your homework but you cant go wrong with the Stealth! here she is loaded to the gills on a 4 day trip down on Laurel Lake last summer.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Malibu Stealth is awesome easy to stand up and fish really great platform. I has a live well built in and plenty of storage. Just my two cents but you should really give the stealth some thought totaly awesome..


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Either of those two yaks are going to be very standing friendly. The Stealth is 33" wide, the Big Tuna is 35" wide. The Big Tuna would be more stable in that you can stand just about anywhere on that boat. 

They both have good design ideas going on top of the boat. 

If you plan on fishing more than 4 hours at a time, seating will become more important. Big Tuna has the double camp chair seats, and like over 100 different seating combinations with all the molded in seating options.
Stealth doesn't have a seat, but you can add a pad with a back.

However, the Stealth is much lighter at 67lbs versus 101lbs. Looks like most of the Stealth guys are cart guys anyway, but if you're not going to use a cart, it's an issue to consider.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Either of those two yaks are going to be very standing friendly. The Stealth is 33" wide, the Big Tuna is 35" wide. The Big Tuna would be more stable in that you can stand just about anywhere on that boat.
> 
> They both have good design ideas going on top of the boat.
> 
> ...





Im not a huge Jackson fan but the big tuna looks nice, isnt it a tandem designed for two?? I like the idea of having it set up for 1 and having lots of extra storage.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Nubes said:


> Im not a huge Jackson fan but the big tuna looks nice, isnt it a tandem designed for two?? I like the idea of having it set up for 1 and having lots of extra storage.


It's both solo and tandem.






And why not a Jackson fan? Just like Malibu, one of the few independent American made kayak companies.
The biggest reason I like Jackson boats is due to their whitewater background. They always start with the bottom of the boat first; handling first, top of the boat second.

If you have the chance to paddle a Big Tuna, I think you'll notice it to be a bit more versitile paddling boat. Jackson tweaked the hull enough that the boat goes straight, but turns much better than 95% of other 14 foot sit on tops out there.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I watched that entire video and I really like the Big Tuna. It wasnt so much that I disliked Jackson, it just seemed that everybody was all about Jackson this, Jackson that. I felt like a lot of what they said there kayaks could do was too gimmicktry and more about the sale of the kayak than putting someone in the right boat. To each there own, but I was kind of turned off by there aggressive selling tactics at first and I felt they were a little over priced. I have to say the Big Tuna looks pretty bad a$$ though! I would consider that yak!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I get what you're saying. It was probably more guys like me than Jackson themselves that got too excited about their stuff. Kind of like a DJ who overplays a song...

There's more than a few of us who fish rivers almost exclusively. So for the past 15 years, we always had to take rec boats and make them work, or settle on sit on tops that weren't really designed for doing what we do...which is fish rivers, and sit on tops used to be designed almost exclusively for flat water.
So when the Coosa came out, it was the first time a kayak manufacturer actually designed something specifically for us.
It's what made me first start paying attention to them. Once I realized the type of company they are, and the type of people the Jackson family are...I liked them that much more.

They are plenty of good boat manufacturers out there. Jackson has become my favorite for sure.


----------



## jt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

omg I want the big tuna. that thing is bad ass


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> I get what you're saying. It was probably more guys like me than Jackson themselves that got too excited about their stuff. Kind of like a DJ who overplays a song...
> 
> They are plenty of good boat manufacturers out there. Jackson has become my favorite for sure.



LOL...Im slowing turning a new leaf! The Big Tuna is a sweet ride!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

One of the salesman from a outdoor show called tandem boat's divorce boats, lol. It's not for me, might be nice for bringing a dog or kid with me, or over night trips, but fishing no, like the freedom of a solo boat.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Very nice having choices, seems a few companies making all different types of boats instead of one hull fits everyone, we all win ! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the big tuna, although I have not tested it, all the features it offers seems to be really nice. I like the fact it can be tandem or solo. I will be solo probably 90% of the time but like the option that I can take someone if need be. I am young so I could handle the weight and probably wouldn't carry it through the woods far anways without a cart. Do you guys think the big tuna would be suitable to fish open lakes and the ohio river? I am not far from seneca or saltfork lake for reference and live close to the muskingum.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It should go fine, the big worry is solo, the wind kicks up that's one big boat, and I'd bet it's no speed demon. Being young helps. It should handle big water no problems, even loaded to the gills, I'd just not want to paddle it far, lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rogersmhw (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a ride 135 and its very stable. I'm a big dude (350 lbs) and I feel comfortable standing in it. The 135 is 31.5 " wide and has a 550 lb weight capacity. It works great for me but I wish I would have gotten the ride 115 because I only fish small rivers, stream and a few lakes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I didn't know Drew Gregory was a dwarf. I'll bet wee-man could kick his butt, as well as any random goose.

And now, the other side of the story............

The "Big Tuna" looks like a fun barge once it's on the water. You'll notice, they didn't show Drew unloading it off of his Kia. I'll bet he could just back down the boat launch, untie it, and just gun it.
Talk about versatility, has Jackson ever heard of the "Canoe"? You can buy a 16 footer that weighs 60lbs.(That's 40 lbs. less) for $300 less, with 1000lb. capacity (that's 400lbs. more). And yes, you can sit backwards facing each other. Even take out hot chicks.
Where else can you carry a full 60 quart cooler?.... or 5 people?

And the mods on the "Big Turd"!....... I've never seen so many gizmos and gadgets that will catch, snag, break and rip everything you bring aboard, not to mention fishing gear. The live well is just pathetic.

It's big and slow, we know that, but to pretend it's a good solo boat is a real stretch of the imagination.
Try taking this battleship out of your garage and placing it onto or into your vehicle without help. Then unload it in the parking lot, without damaging your back or your ride. Then down to the water. Once it's in, It looks like fun.

The bottom line is........It's Jackson's attempt at a tandem yak, trying to convince you that it's a solo as well.
I'm disappointed in Jackson, they were on a roll with the Cuda and Coosa. 
Better luck next boat! --Tim


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yowza! How about another snort of whiskey, Mr. Sunshine?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I think the big tuna is great and hope I get the chance to buy one (if my wife ever stops using her masters degree to be a stay at home mom). I see no problem using it solo because its really not much bigger than the one I have now. The option to go double would be really nice. I don't think it is for everyone but im a big guy and I want/need a big boat. 

Can you do all of the same things in a canoe? yes but they are boring. Any SOT can can be compared to a canoe. A canoe is my granddad's 78' flat bed, sure it gets the job done and it will hull a ton but it kind of sucks lol . Ill take those bells and whistles, Ill take the style and comfort.

A cart and a pulley storage system in the garage and its no prob. I think any grown man (baring health problems) is capable of getting 100 lbs on and off a car. Even a "dwarf" like Drew Gregory, he just may need a step stool. I carry my yak which is about 80 with the normal permanently stored items up hills and levees and sometimes 100 yards. Sure it sucks but its just a little work, I'm not made of glass and its not going to break me.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What he said.
And my wife stayed at home with a Masters Degree to watch the kids for 10 years. I know where you're coming from, brutha!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been home for over ten years, only degree I got is a master's degree in baiting...lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Yowza! How about another snort of whiskey, Mr. Sunshine?


LOL, I was thinking that when I read his "Meat Loaf" post.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> I've been home for over ten years, only degree I got is a master's degree in baiting...lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Soooo, I guess you are saying you are a Master Baiter? 
\
I couldn't let that one go on by!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Thought my post was a bit more clever....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Yowza! How about another snort of whiskey, Mr. Sunshine?


Just tellin' it like it is. And what's wrong with a snort of whiskey? Some of us can't stomach those Pink Ladies Bubba.--Tim


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I'm not exactly allergic to bourbon...

And we know you have problems with the ladies...


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Well I'm not exactly allergic to bourbon...
> 
> And we know you have problems with the ladies...


Yep! Just too many of 'em and so little time. --Tim


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow said:


> Yep! Just too many of 'em and so little time. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 69533


LOL!! You need to try and go sell that somewhere else. I aint buying.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!! You need to try and go sell that somewhere else. I aint buying.


Looks like you got a sweet deal goin' on there, Bubba. No wonder you don't hav'ta buy it. --Tim


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Figured you for a butt man...


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Figured you for a butt man...


Is that what you're hunting for Bubbagon? Looks like you got a sweet deal goin' on there, Bubba. No wonder you don't hav'ta buy it. -- Tim


----------

